#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Ело Ринпоче посетил Алханай

## Еше Нинбо

По просьбе верующих Еше Лодой Ринпоче посетил буддийскую святыню России - Алханай, где провёл буддийские учения и дал посвящение Амитаюса, Будды безграничной жизни. Фоторепортаж об этом на сайте монастыря "Ринпоче-багша"
См: 
http://elo-rinpoche.ru/news/basic/vi...rk_alkhanay_2/

----------

Alekk (12.07.2011), Dondhup (13.07.2011), Homer (12.07.2011), Yeshey Legtsog (17.07.2011), Оскольд (14.07.2011), Читтадхаммо (12.07.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Спасибо, но я думаю слово Ринпоче лучше писать с большой буквы  :Smilie:

----------

Yeshey Legtsog (17.07.2011), Дондог (17.08.2011), Еше Нинбо (14.07.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Спасибо, но я думаю слово Ринпоче лучше писать с большой буквы


Человек ведь не специально так написал может забыл ,и.т.д.В последнее время Вы Дондуп стали  этаким жандармом при форуме ,нельзя быть  настолько  фанатичным. :Smilie:

----------

Sam (18.07.2011), Дондог (17.08.2011), Оскольд (14.07.2011)

----------

